# Studie: Intelligente Menschen bleiben länger wach, Fluchen und sind unordentlich



## Gamer090 (5. August 2016)

*Studie: Intelligente Menschen bleiben länger wach, Fluchen und sind unordentlich*

Hi zusammen

Ihr bleibt länger wach, flucht oft und seid unordentlich? Laut einer Studie seid ihr damit intelligent, warum? Wer in einer Minute die meisten Schimpfwörter nennen kann, Achtung NICHT hier im Forum!, der schneidete in Intelligenztests auch besser ab.
Das mit dem länger wach bleiben kommt daher das viele bekannte Persönlichkeiten wie Barack Obama und Elvis Presley, eher Nachtaktiv sind oder waren und das Unordentliche kommt daher, das man mehr Zeit hat für andere Dinge im Kopf als aufzuräumen.

Quelle: ze.tt
------

  Wer kommt auf solche Ideen?? Als ob die drei Sachen was mit Intelligenz zu tun haben und der Inteligenztest erst recht nicht, weil der gibt nur eine Zahl als Ergebniss und die Intelligenz lässt sich nicht messen.


----------



## RyzA (5. August 2016)

*AW: Studie: Intelligente Menschen bleiben länger wach, Fluchen und sind unordentlich*

Dann habe ich ja mit " oft fluchen" wenigstens ein Kriterium erfüllt.


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (5. August 2016)

*AW: Studie: Intelligente Menschen bleiben länger wach, Fluchen und sind unordentlich*

Verdammte Sche*ße, dann bin ich ja ein wahres Genie


----------



## Red-Hood (5. August 2016)

*AW: Studie: Intelligente Menschen bleiben länger wach, Fluchen und sind unordentlich*

Auf mich trifft das alles auch zu, obwohl ich mir das Fluchen grad abgewöhne.
Dann bin ich endlich nicht mehr intelligent.


----------



## Two-Face (5. August 2016)

*AW: Studie: Intelligente Menschen bleiben länger wach, Fluchen und sind unordentlich*

Also ich habe Stephen Hawking noch nie irgendwo fluchen gehört.


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (5. August 2016)

*AW: Studie: Intelligente Menschen bleiben länger wach, Fluchen und sind unordentlich*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Also ich habe Stephen Hawking noch nie irgendwo fluchen gehört.


Sein Computer zensiert das bestimmt


----------



## RyzA (5. August 2016)

*AW: Studie: Intelligente Menschen bleiben länger wach, Fluchen und sind unordentlich*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Also ich habe Stephen Hawking noch nie irgendwo fluchen gehört.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zn7-fVtT16k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Two-Face (5. August 2016)

*AW: Studie: Intelligente Menschen bleiben länger wach, Fluchen und sind unordentlich*



Th3D3str0y3r schrieb:


> Sein Computer zensiert das bestimmt


Mir wäre auch neu, wenn Autisten irgendwo unordentlich wären.


----------



## Gamer090 (5. August 2016)

*AW: Studie: Intelligente Menschen bleiben länger wach, Fluchen und sind unordentlich*



Th3D3str0y3r schrieb:


> Verdammte Sche*ße, dann bin ich ja ein wahres Genie


Gratuliere dazu 


Red-Hood schrieb:


> Auf mich trifft das alles auch zu, obwohl ich mir das Fluchen grad abgewöhne.
> Dann bin ich endlich nicht mehr intelligent.


Endlich??  


Two-Face schrieb:


> Also ich habe Stephen Hawking noch nie irgendwo fluchen gehört.


Tja, er will nur freundlich sein und lässt es eben sein


----------



## RyzA (5. August 2016)

*AW: Studie: Intelligente Menschen bleiben länger wach, Fluchen und sind unordentlich*

Jetzt meinen ganz viele Menschen die keine Lust haben die Wohnung aufzuräumen sie wären kleine Genies.


----------



## Gamer090 (5. August 2016)

*AW: Studie: Intelligente Menschen bleiben länger wach, Fluchen und sind unordentlich*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Jetzt meinen ganz viele Menschen die keine Lust haben die Wohnung aufzuräumen sie wären kleine Genies.



Na klar sind sie das, sie erzeugen damit ein einzigartiges Aussehen ihrer Wohnung


----------



## Red-Hood (5. August 2016)

*AW: Studie: Intelligente Menschen bleiben länger wach, Fluchen und sind unordentlich*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Endlich??


Ja. 

Wäre ja schade, wenn die Rangliste in den Topboards bei Neuronation nichtig wäre.


----------



## volvo242 (6. August 2016)

*AW: Studie: Intelligente Menschen bleiben länger wach, Fluchen und sind unordentlich*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Na klar sind sie das, sie erzeugen damit ein einzigartiges Aussehen ihrer Wohnung



Hmm so gesehen stimmt das aber wirklich, wenn man sieht was heute von nicht wenigen als Kunst angesehen wird

Das beste Beispiel dazu war mal eine Simpsons Folge mit dem Grill.


----------



## Gamer090 (6. August 2016)

*AW: Studie: Intelligente Menschen bleiben länger wach, Fluchen und sind unordentlich*



volvo242 schrieb:


> Hmm so gesehen stimmt das aber wirklich, wenn man sieht was heute von nicht wenigen als Kunst angesehen wird
> 
> Das beste Beispiel dazu war mal eine Simpsons Folge mit dem Grill.



Jep stimmt, aber welche Folge mit dem Grill?? Homer grillt in vielen Folgen was genau meinst du?


----------



## JDMartti (6. August 2016)

*AW: Studie: Intelligente Menschen bleiben länger wach, Fluchen und sind unordentlich*

Ich räume und staubsauge mein zimmer alle 2 Tage weil ich sonst das Gefühl habe dass alle meine PCs instant verstauben 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gamer090 (6. August 2016)

*AW: Studie: Intelligente Menschen bleiben länger wach, Fluchen und sind unordentlich*



JDMartti schrieb:


> Ich räume und staubsauge mein zimmer alle 2 Tage weil ich sonst das Gefühl habe dass alle meine PCs instant verstauben
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Laut dieser Studie ist das nicht sehr "intelligent"


----------



## volvo242 (6. August 2016)

*AW: Studie: Intelligente Menschen bleiben länger wach, Fluchen und sind unordentlich*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Jep stimmt, aber welche Folge mit dem Grill?? Homer grillt in vielen Folgen was genau meinst du?



Homer building a barbecue pit - YouTube


Kunst und Einkommen daraus ist heute, meist: 
Der Richtige muss das mögen was du zu der richtigen Zeit machst.

Egal ob du einen Kreis kackst oder 2 zebrochene Bierflaschen zusammen klebst


----------



## Seabound (6. August 2016)

*AW: Studie: Intelligente Menschen bleiben länger wach, Fluchen und sind unordentlich*

Ich habe damals beim Arbeitsamt nach der Hauptschule wegen Berufsempfehlung einen Intelligenztest machen gemußt. Ergebnis war irgendwas um die 95-98 oder so. Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob man sowas wirklich an Fluchen und so festmachen kann...


----------



## volvo242 (6. August 2016)

*AW: Studie: Intelligente Menschen bleiben länger wach, Fluchen und sind unordentlich*

Was ist ein intelligenztest

Das kann man testen ob jemand ******* in allen ist außer in z.b. Gedichte erfinden, oder Rechungen machen????
Oder kann man die Sozialkompetenz fürs Leben oder z.B. Betrug auch schon meßen.

Garnichts davon geht weil sich nie jemand gibt wie er ist.



Bei so einem Test wär ich wohl gleich Sauber wie eine Brotscheibe^^


----------



## Jimiblu (6. August 2016)

*AW: Studie: Intelligente Menschen bleiben länger wach, Fluchen und sind unordentlich*

Intelligenz ist das, was der Intelligenztest misst 
Man kann 5 verschiedene Intelligenztestsachen und 5 versch. Ergebnisse rausbekommen. Insofern sagen diese Tests allgemeingültig 0 aus.


----------



## Gripschi (6. August 2016)

*AW: Studie: Intelligente Menschen bleiben länger wach, Fluchen und sind unordentlich*

Mein Problem bei den Tests sind die räumlichen Vorstellungen, da hab ich mega Probleme mit.

Aber im Prinzip sagt es nicht alles aus.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. August 2016)

*AW: Studie: Intelligente Menschen bleiben länger wach, Fluchen und sind unordentlich*

Was für eine verkackte scheiß Studie. Habe ich gestern abend um 3:15 gelesen, wollte den link hier auch schon reinstellen, finde aber den Zettel nicht. Jetzt kommen doch diese ganzen verpeilten Dumpfbacken aus den Löchern gekrabbelt und glauben, Goethe vom Thron schlagen zu können. Was für ein verdammter Dünnschiß....




*(Achtung Ironie)*


----------



## Gamer090 (6. August 2016)

*AW: Studie: Intelligente Menschen bleiben länger wach, Fluchen und sind unordentlich*



volvo242 schrieb:


> Homer building a barbecue pit - YouTube
> 
> 
> Kunst und Einkommen daraus ist heute, meist:
> ...


Achso diese Folge hast du gemeint, naja, bei den Simpsons läuft eben alles ein bisschen anders, da glaubt Homer sogar intelligent zu sein. 


interessierterUser schrieb:


> Was für eine verkackte scheiß Studie. Habe ich gestern abend um 3:15 gelesen, wollte den link hier auch schon reinstellen, finde aber den Zettel nicht. Jetzt kommen doch diese ganzen verpeilten Dumpfbacken aus den Löchern gekrabbelt und glaube, Goethe vom Thron schlagen zu können. Was für ein verdammter Dünnschiß....
> 
> (Achtung Ironie)



Das eingeklammerte würde ich etwas grösser schreiben, wird sonst noch überlesen


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. August 2016)

*AW: Studie: Intelligente Menschen bleiben länger wach, Fluchen und sind unordentlich*

Au man, ich muss verdammt intelligent sein...


----------



## BlackAcetal (7. August 2016)

*AW: Studie: Intelligente Menschen bleiben länger wach, Fluchen und sind unordentlich*

Ich wäre ja ein Genie 

Wenn ich einen IQ Test machen würde,  wäre bei mir eher das Problem,  dass ich zu faul bin mich da 100% reinzuhängen


----------



## T-Drive (16. August 2016)

*AW: Studie: Intelligente Menschen bleiben länger wach, Fluchen und sind unordentlich*

AAHA, 

 Dann ist der Typ im Ort der mitten in der nacht rumbrüllt wie blöd, flucht, seine Frau lauthals zur Schnecke macht und vor lauter unnützem Krempel/Müll nicht mehr in seine Garage kommt  also Intellent ? 

Die "Studie" könnte glatt von dem sein.


----------



## RyzA (16. August 2016)

*AW: Studie: Intelligente Menschen bleiben länger wach, Fluchen und sind unordentlich*

Und soviel ich weiß hat Albert Einstein viel Schlaf gebraucht und auch viel geschlafen.
Imanuel Kant hatte auch einen sehr geregelten Tagesablauf.


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. August 2016)

*AW: Studie: Intelligente Menschen bleiben länger wach, Fluchen und sind unordentlich*

Ich wette Einstein hat bei weitem nicht so viel Schlaf gebraucht wie ich.  Also müsste ich ansich schlauer sein, oder? 

Wie misst man überhaupt Intelligenz? Diese IQ Tests sind ja meistens totaler Müll, weil nur Allgemeinwissen abgefragt wird. Gute Allgemeinbildung kann der größte Idiot haben.


----------



## RyzA (16. August 2016)

*AW: Studie: Intelligente Menschen bleiben länger wach, Fluchen und sind unordentlich*

Also Wissen wird in IQ Tests eigentlich gar nicht abgefragt sondern Problemlösungen für unterschiedliche (neue) Aufgaben.
Umso schneller und umso mehr (komplexe) Aufgaben man richtig löst, umso intelligenter soll man angeblich sein. 
Aber es gibt  noch die Theorie der "Multiplen Intelligenzen", wo auch  andere Talente berücksichtigt werden.


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. August 2016)

*AW: Studie: Intelligente Menschen bleiben länger wach, Fluchen und sind unordentlich*

Die Frage ist halt in welchem Bereich man gut ist und wie schwer man die Bereiche wertet.

Ich kann 600km fahren und finde auf Anhieb den Weg zurück. Auf der anderen Seite sagt mir jemand eine Telefonnummer und ich merke mir nicht mal die ersten 3 Stellen korrekt.
Ich lese mir eine technische Anleitung mit 100 Schritten durch und hab sie im Kopf. Den Sinn aus einem 10 Zeilen Gedicht bekomme ich aber ums verrecken nicht raus.
Ich kann nicht mal einfache Aufgaben im Kopf rechnen aber innerhalb von ein paar Sekunden die richtige Bitrate für ein Video im Kopf überschlagen, um auf Größe X zu kommen.
Ich hab von der Grundschule bis zum Kfz Meister quasi nie Zuhause gelernt aber so ein paar Formulare ausfüllen ist eine echte Hürde.
Ich kann kaum mit der Hand schreiben aber am PC tippe ich 350 Zeichen die Minute ohne Probleme.
Ich repariere so ziemlich jedes mechanische Bauteil mit ner Rolle Panzertape aber bei mir geht selbst Unkraut ein.
Ich repariere so ziemlich alles was Elektronik oder mit PCs zu tun hat aber schaffe es nicht mal ein halbwegs funktionierendes PHP Skript zu schreiben.

Die Frage ist, was davon ist jetzt "intelligent" und was ist "dumm"? Wer legt fest welche Fähigkeit davon jetzt mehr zu "Intelligenz" beiträgt?
Es gibt auch Leute, die merken sich ein ganzes Telefonbuch. Ist das "Intelligenz" oder ein nutzloes Talent?

Ich finde es ist ziemlich schwer Intelligenz zu messen.


----------



## Gamer090 (16. August 2016)

*AW: Studie: Intelligente Menschen bleiben länger wach, Fluchen und sind unordentlich*

Intelligenz kann man meiner Meinung nach nicht messen, eher kann man messen wie gut jemand in bestimmten Bereichen ist. Ich kann mir sehr vieles merken, aber brauche oft ein bisschen länger bis es drin ist, dafür hält es Jahrzehnte  
Wenn ich einen Ort einmal erkundet habe dann kenn ich den Auswendig, aber Karten lesen kann ich trotzdem nicht so gut, weil ich mich an Gebäuden oder sonstigen wichtigen Dingen orientiere.

Telefonnummern kann ich nur meine merken bei den anderen bin ich froh das ich sie abgespeichert habe  Kopfrechnen konnte ich früher ziemlich gut aber wenn man es später kaum noch einsetzt dann vergisst man das einfach.  Mit der Hand schreiben kann ich auch nicht mehr so gut und auf dem Smartphone auch nicht, am besten geht es immer noch mit der Tastatur am PC  
Vorstellungskraft habe ich auch und kann mir vieles Vorstellen aber Namen merken kann ich mir schlecht, da braucht es schon 2 oder 3 mal den Namen zu hören um ihn nicht zu vergessen.  

Ob ich intelligent bin? Tja, keine Ahnung, in gewissen Bereichen kenne ich mich aus und da habe ich meine Stärken  in anderen eben nicht.


----------



## Seabound (16. August 2016)

*AW: Studie: Intelligente Menschen bleiben länger wach, Fluchen und sind unordentlich*

Ich hatte nach der Grundschule die Empfehlung auf die Sonderschule für Lernbehinderte zu wechseln. Haben meine Eltern dann aber nicht gemacht. Die Hauptschule hab ich dann aber bestanden. Bin aber, zugegeben, auch zwei mal sitzengeblieben. War aber eher aus Faulheit und Desinteresse. Trotzdem kann ich schlecht schlafen und fluchen kann ich auch ganz gut ;0)


----------



## T-Drive (17. August 2016)

*AW: Studie: Intelligente Menschen bleiben länger wach, Fluchen und sind unordentlich*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Aber es gibt  noch die Theorie der "Multiplen Intelligenzen", wo auch  andere Talente berücksichtigt werden.



Multiple Orgasmen sind mir lieber.  .......


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (25. August 2016)

*AW: Studie: Intelligente Menschen bleiben länger wach, Fluchen und sind unordentlich*

Stinke Faul, schnell am Ausrasten beim Zocken und einer der Unordentlichsten Menschen auf dieser Welt!
Täts mai laive  

Geh jetzt in die 10te. Ob ich so intelligent bin und das Abi pack ? Keine Ahnung ^^


----------



## JoM79 (26. August 2016)

*AW: Studie: Intelligente Menschen bleiben länger wach, Fluchen und sind unordentlich*

Naja Schule hat selten was mit Intelligenz zu tun.
Ich hatte nicht die besten Noten in meiner Klasse, aber habe auch nur für eine einzige Arbeit in der zehnten Klasse gelernt.
Dafür das mein Schnitt dann anstatt 2,4 nur 3,1 war, ist das ganz ok, vor allem wenn man nie Hausaufgaben gemacht hat.
Wie "dumm" manche guten Schüler damals waren, hat man gut in Mathe gesehen.
Da hat man schön a²+b²=c² gelernt.
Aber wehe die Buchstaben waren vertauscht oder gar ganz andere Buchstaben.
Und daraus ergibt sich für mich Intelligenz.
Nicht immer nur in den vorgegeben Wegen denken und Dinge einfach auswendig lernen.
Nein, Dinge verstehen und wissen warum und wie etwas funktioniert oder zusammenhängt.


----------



## Gamer090 (26. August 2016)

*AW: Studie: Intelligente Menschen bleiben länger wach, Fluchen und sind unordentlich*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Naja Schule hat selten was mit Intelligenz zu tun.
> Ich hatte nicht die besten Noten in meiner Klasse, aber habe auch nur für eine einzige Arbeit in der zehnten Klasse gelernt.
> Dafür das mein Schnitt dann anstatt 2,4 nur 3,1 war, ist das ganz ok, vor allem wenn man nie Hausaufgaben gemacht hat.
> Wie "dumm" manche guten Schüler damals waren, hat man gut in Mathe gesehen.
> ...



Korrekt  Selber überlegen bringt am meisten und wer es auch kapiert und es dann auch wirklich kann, der hat was in der Birne.  Bei den anderen...


----------



## iGameKudan (26. August 2016)

*AW: Studie: Intelligente Menschen bleiben länger wach, Fluchen und sind unordentlich*

Wenn das stimmen würde wäre ich wohl Einstein... Meine Eltern meinen mein Zimmer ist unordentlich, mein Schulkram ist auch nicht wirklich geordnet (Ordner? Kann man die Essen?), ich fluche wie ein Weltmeister und gehe wirklich immer sehr sehr spät ins Bett (am Wochenende und wenn ich frei habe meist erst um 4... Und sonst so gegen halb 2). 

Trotzdem wird mein Fachabi wohl an Mathe scheitern. Ich kapiere den ganzen Rotz einfach nicht - und ganz besonders das Formeln umstellen macht mir extreme Probleme. 

Da bin ich mittlerweile wohl schon so verzweifelt, dass ich garnicht mehr will. Ich hatte schon im MSA mit größten Mühen haarscharf noch die 3 geschafft. Mittlerweile habe ich in den vier Halbjahren meiner vollschulischen Ausbildung zum IT-Assistenten mit FHR in Mathe zwei Vieren und eine Fünf kassiert. In Physik siehts eben gerade wegen der Matheprobleme nicht wirklich besser aus. 

"Komischerweise" lege ich in den beruflichen Schulfächern wohl die Bestleistungen im Jahrgang hin. 
Und liege trotz drei Vierern (Deutsch (scheiß Buch...), Physik, Mathe) und praktisch keinen gemachten Hausaufgaben auf dem Zeugnis (insgesamt elf zu vergebende Noten) bei einem Durchschnitt von 2,45 und habe meinen CCNA mit Leichtigkeit bestanden. 

Keine Verspätungen und nur zwei (entschuldigte) Fehltage. Hehe.


Ich kann bloß hoffen, dass mein zukünftiger Arbeitgeber über meine Schwäche in Mathe und Physik hinwegschaut.


----------



## RyzA (26. August 2016)

*AW: Studie: Intelligente Menschen bleiben länger wach, Fluchen und sind unordentlich*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Korrekt  Selber überlegen bringt am meisten und wer es auch kapiert und es dann auch wirklich kann, der hat was in der Birne.  Bei den anderen...


Selbstständiges  arbeiten und denken sollte auch in den Schulen von klein an vermittelt werden. Dies ist häufig nicht der Fall.  Und später im Berufsleben hat man dann Probleme. 



			
				iGameKudan schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann bloß hoffen, dass mein zukünftiger Arbeitgeber über meine Schwäche in Mathe und Physik hinwegschaut.


Kann auch einfach nur ein "Durchhänger" sein. Hatte ich früher als Jugendlicher auch und sogar kurzzeitig Nachhilfe in Mathe bekommen. Heutzutage fällt es mir leichter. Wobei ich aber in meinem Leben nie ein großer Mathefreund werde.


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. August 2016)

*AW: Studie: Intelligente Menschen bleiben länger wach, Fluchen und sind unordentlich*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Und später im Berufsleben hat man dann Probleme.


Ich werte es schon als Erfolg, wenn mein Azubi morgens pünktlich da ist, den ganzen Tag ohne Aussetzer atmet und nicht umfällt.  Kompliziertere Aufgaben wie Fegen oder Aufräumen nur unter strenger Beobachtung! 

Irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl das heute in der Schule rein gar nichts mehr vermittelt wird. Eigenständige Problemlösung ist selbst für Azubis mit Abitur eine fast unlösbare Aufgabe.


----------



## flotus1 (26. August 2016)

*AW: Studie: Intelligente Menschen bleiben länger wach, Fluchen und sind unordentlich*

Dass Gefühl habe ich auch das in der Schule heute nichts mehr vermittelt wird


----------



## Gamer090 (26. August 2016)

*AW: Studie: Intelligente Menschen bleiben länger wach, Fluchen und sind unordentlich*



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich werte es schon als Erfolg, wenn mein Azubi morgens pünktlich da ist, den ganzen Tag ohne Aussetzer atmet und nicht umfällt.  Kompliziertere Aufgaben wie Fegen oder Aufräumen nur unter strenger Beobachtung!
> 
> Irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl das heute in der Schule rein gar nichts mehr vermittelt wird. Eigenständige Problemlösung ist selbst für Azubis mit Abitur eine fast unlösbare Aufgabe.



Du hast einen interessanten Azubi


----------



## Two-Face (26. August 2016)

*AW: Studie: Intelligente Menschen bleiben länger wach, Fluchen und sind unordentlich*

Man sollte mal ganz vorsichtig sein, welche Fehler man der Schule zuschiebt.

Ein ganz, ganz großer Teil macht die Erziehung aus, insbesondere grundlegende Charaktereigenschaften. Damit hat die Schule nix bis wenig am Hut.


----------



## Red-Hood (26. August 2016)

*AW: Studie: Intelligente Menschen bleiben länger wach, Fluchen und sind unordentlich*

Aber in der Schule wird doch gelehrt, dass die antiautoritäre Erziehung das Maß aller Dinge ist. Zufällig stieg die Rate an ADHS und anderen psychischen Störungen zeitgleich mit der Verbreitung dieser "Erziehungsmethoden".


----------



## Two-Face (26. August 2016)

*AW: Studie: Intelligente Menschen bleiben länger wach, Fluchen und sind unordentlich*

Wo wird das an der Schule gelehrt?
Erziehung fängt nicht erst bei der Einschulung an, nur zur Info.
Und warum die ADHS-Rate ansteigt, da gibt's auch ganz andere Theorien.


----------



## Red-Hood (26. August 2016)

*AW: Studie: Intelligente Menschen bleiben länger wach, Fluchen und sind unordentlich*

Heute gibt es so merkwürdige Fächer, die sich Sowi nennen. Da ist das nicht selten. 

Theorien gibt es mittlerweile zu allem. Die Frage ist nur, wer der Nutznießer und Sponsor einer Studie ist und was er damit bezwecken will.

Ich finde den Zusammenhang zwischen antiautoritärer Erziehung und psychischen Störungen relativ plausibel.
Es gab Zeiten, in denen Menschen wesentlich mehr leisten mussten und trotzdem geistig gesünder waren.

Edit:
Natürlich fängt die Erziehung früher an. Das betrifft ja die erziehende Generation, die es dementsprechend auf ihren Nachwuchs anwendet. Das muss nicht mit der selbst erfahrenen Erzeihung übereinstimmen, sonst gäbs heute auch noch öfters Popohaue.


----------



## Two-Face (26. August 2016)

*AW: Studie: Intelligente Menschen bleiben länger wach, Fluchen und sind unordentlich*

Die heutige Generation wächst halt in einer anderen Zeit auf/ist in einer anderen Zeit aufgewachsen, früher gab es Krieg in Europa (erst "warm" dann kalt), wirtschaftliche Depression, große Soziale Umbrüche (68er Bewegung) usw.
Was es früher aber widerum nicht gab, ist Internet, Farbfernsehen in nahezu jedem Haushalt, PCs, Videospiele in breitem Umfang und Smartphones. Auch das hat eine erhebliche Auswirkung auf die Entwicklung der heutigen Jugend.

Ist aber natürlich leichter für alles die Schule verantwortlich zu machen.


----------



## Red-Hood (26. August 2016)

*AW: Studie: Intelligente Menschen bleiben länger wach, Fluchen und sind unordentlich*

Nur weil Bildungseinrichtungen eine bestimmte Agenda vertreten, spricht das die Eltern nicht von ihrer Verantwortung frei.
Dein Zwinkern kannste dir also sparen.


----------



## Two-Face (26. August 2016)

*AW: Studie: Intelligente Menschen bleiben länger wach, Fluchen und sind unordentlich*

Hab' ich doch eingangs gesagt. 
Oder was hast du jetzt plötzlich fehlinterpretiert?


----------



## Red-Hood (26. August 2016)

*AW: Studie: Intelligente Menschen bleiben länger wach, Fluchen und sind unordentlich*

Schau dir deinen letzten Satz davor an. Sollte der sich nicht auf mich beziehen?
Falls doch, ist es eben eine falsche Unterstellung.


----------



## Two-Face (26. August 2016)

*AW: Studie: Intelligente Menschen bleiben länger wach, Fluchen und sind unordentlich*

Das war eine generelle Feststellung, grade was einige Poster eine Seite vorher geschrieben haben, überall liest man nur die "Schule hier", die "Schule da", "lernen dort doch nix mehr" usw.
Das stimmt zwar z.T., ist aber nur ein Teil des "Problems", wenn man das so nennen darf.

Auf irgendwen explizit hat sich das aber nicht bezogen.^^


----------



## Red-Hood (26. August 2016)

*AW: Studie: Intelligente Menschen bleiben länger wach, Fluchen und sind unordentlich*

Gut, dann ist das in Ordnung.
Natürlich sind es mehrere, verschiedene Faktoren.
Gerade bei der immer häufigeren Verbreitung von Ganztagsschulen, kann man den wachsenden Einfluss aber auch nicht leugnen.


----------



## the_leon (26. August 2016)

*AW: Studie: Intelligente Menschen bleiben länger wach, Fluchen und sind unordentlich*

Jay, ich bin der neue Einstein 

Zumindest erfülle ich alle Kriterien


----------



## Gamer090 (26. August 2016)

*AW: Studie: Intelligente Menschen bleiben länger wach, Fluchen und sind unordentlich*



the_leon schrieb:


> Jay, ich bin der neue Einstein
> 
> Zumindest erfülle ich alle Kriterien


Ich verbeuge mich vor deiner Intelligenz


----------



## Captn (26. August 2016)

*AW: Studie: Intelligente Menschen bleiben länger wach, Fluchen und sind unordentlich*

Das klingt nach dem typischen Counter-Strike Spieler .


----------



## the_leon (26. August 2016)

*AW: Studie: Intelligente Menschen bleiben länger wach, Fluchen und sind unordentlich*



Captn schrieb:


> Das klingt nach dem typischen Counter-Strike Spieler .



Was ist das? Kenn ich nicht? kann man das essen?


----------



## Captn (26. August 2016)

*AW: Studie: Intelligente Menschen bleiben länger wach, Fluchen und sind unordentlich*

Nein, aber in 80% aller Fälle kann man davon lernen, wie man auf Russisch flucht .


----------



## Two-Face (26. August 2016)

*AW: Studie: Intelligente Menschen bleiben länger wach, Fluchen und sind unordentlich*

Cyka blyat!

Nur habe ich nicht den Eindruck, dass so viele Russen so schlau sind.


----------



## koffeinjunkie (26. August 2016)

*AW: Studie: Intelligente Menschen bleiben länger wach, Fluchen und sind unordentlich*

Wenn dem so sein sollte, so liegt es daran das die Wissbegierigkeit solcher Menschen dermaßen stark ist, dass jede Sekunde für solche Gedanken bereitgestellt wird. Da kann es natürlich passieren, dass man anderes vergißt. Aber wenn das so Züge annimmt das sich jemand kaum wäscht oder sich davor scheut weil zuviel Zeit verloren gehen könnte, oder aber regelrecht im Dreck lebt, dann würde ich ein bisschen umdenken.


----------



## Captn (26. August 2016)

*AW: Studie: Intelligente Menschen bleiben länger wach, Fluchen und sind unordentlich*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Cyka blyat![emoji38]
> 
> Nur habe ich nicht den Eindruck, dass so viele Russen so schlau sind.


Das kommt dir bestimmt nur so vor und liegt sicher am erhöhten Interesse für Flüssigkartoffeln, welches gleichzeitig den Hang zum Fluchen erhöht .

Am besten finde ich aber immer noch "idi nahuy poshaluysta". Das hat einen Funken Höflichkeit .


----------



## JoM79 (26. August 2016)

*AW: Studie: Intelligente Menschen bleiben länger wach, Fluchen und sind unordentlich*

Oder Flüssigroggen, das geht auch.
Was ich aber interessant finde, das Leute immer wieder unordentlich mit dreckig verwechseln.
Ich hab schon immer Chaos bei mir gehabt, dh noch lange nicht, dass es dreckig ist.


----------



## Captn (26. August 2016)

*AW: Studie: Intelligente Menschen bleiben länger wach, Fluchen und sind unordentlich*

Das stimmt auch wieder ^^. Kenne das ja selbst, wobei es schon schön ist, wenn man mal ein wenig Ordnung walten lässt .


----------



## JoM79 (26. August 2016)

*AW: Studie: Intelligente Menschen bleiben länger wach, Fluchen und sind unordentlich*

Das ist ja das Schlimme, wenn ich mal Ordnung mache, muss alles genau ordentlich liegen.
Am Besten im rechten Winkel zueinander.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (26. August 2016)

*AW: Studie: Intelligente Menschen bleiben länger wach, Fluchen und sind unordentlich*

so ist es.
Ich fühle mich in meiner Unordentlichkeit wohl. Suchen muss ich nur selten etwas auser jemand anders meint man müsste "aufräumen".


----------



## JoM79 (26. August 2016)

*AW: Studie: Intelligente Menschen bleiben länger wach, Fluchen und sind unordentlich*

Ohja, oder Sachen nehmen und nicht wieder da hin legen wo sie vorher waren.
Das kann meine Frau super.
Ich such mir dann immer einen ab und dann kommt nur ein "Achja, hab ich gebraucht liegt da und da".


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (27. August 2016)

*AW: Studie: Intelligente Menschen bleiben länger wach, Fluchen und sind unordentlich*

viel schlimmer ist es, wenn die besagte Person es dann selber nicht mehr weiß wo sie es hingelegt hat.


----------



## JoM79 (27. August 2016)

*AW: Studie: Intelligente Menschen bleiben länger wach, Fluchen und sind unordentlich*

Ohja, das macht dann richtig Spass.


----------



## Gamer090 (27. August 2016)

*AW: Studie: Intelligente Menschen bleiben länger wach, Fluchen und sind unordentlich*

Dann kann man so richtig Detektiv spielen


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. August 2016)

*AW: Studie: Intelligente Menschen bleiben länger wach, Fluchen und sind unordentlich*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Studie: Intelligente Menschen bleiben länger wach, Fluchen und sind unordentlich


Der Umkehrschluss, dass Menschen, die länger wach bleiben , Fluchen und unordentlich sind, intelligenter als der Durchnitt sind, ist nicht gegeben.


----------



## JoM79 (27. August 2016)

*AW: Studie: Intelligente Menschen bleiben länger wach, Fluchen und sind unordentlich*

Muss er das denn?
Wenn ich sage alle Quadrate sind Rechtecke, heisst das nicht dass auch alle Rechtecke Quadrate sind.


----------



## flotus1 (27. August 2016)

*AW: Studie: Intelligente Menschen bleiben länger wach, Fluchen und sind unordentlich*

Den Äußerungen vieler hier zu Folge nehmen manche diesen Schluss an. Nicht jede Äußerung dürfte scherzhaft gemeint sein. Das ist doch immer das gleiche Problem mit "Studien" dieser Art wenn sie in den Medien landen: es wird nicht zwischen Korrelation und Kausalität unterschieden, manchmal noch nicht mal von den "Wissenschaftlern" selbst.


----------



## Gamer090 (27. August 2016)

*AW: Studie: Intelligente Menschen bleiben länger wach, Fluchen und sind unordentlich*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Der Umkehrschluss, dass Menschen, die länger wach bleiben , Fluchen und unordentlich sind, intelligenter als der Durchnitt sind, ist nicht gegeben.



Tja, das musst du den Wissenschaftlern sagen ich haber die Studie nicht gemacht oder daran teilgenommen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. August 2016)

*AW: Studie: Intelligente Menschen bleiben länger wach, Fluchen und sind unordentlich*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Tja, das musst du den Wissenschaftlern sagen ich  haber die Studie nicht gemacht oder daran teilgenommen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





JoM79 schrieb:


> Muss er das denn?.


Nein, muss er nicht und allen Wissenschaftlern ist das klar. Nur glauben die ganzen "faulen, unordentlichen und unbeherrschten" jetzt, wie wären sau intelligent. Pustekuchen ...


----------



## Gamer090 (27. August 2016)

*AW: Studie: Intelligente Menschen bleiben länger wach, Fluchen und sind unordentlich*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Nein, muss er nicht und allen Wissenschaftlern ist das klar. Nur glauben die ganzen "faulen, unordentlichen und unbeherrschten" jetzt, wie wären sau intelligent. Pustekuchen ...



Das wusste ich schon vorher das ich sehr intelligent bin


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. August 2016)

*AW: Studie: Intelligente Menschen bleiben länger wach, Fluchen und sind unordentlich*

Nur was ist sehr? Ein IQ von 120 sollte heute für gut geförderte Schulabgänger das Ziel sein, ab 140 wird es dann interessant.

Mach einfach mal hier mit und werde Mitglied im Club:
Mensa Online-Test - Mensa in Deutschland (MinD)


----------



## flotus1 (27. August 2016)

*AW: Studie: Intelligente Menschen bleiben länger wach, Fluchen und sind unordentlich*

Wer sich selbst als "überdurchschnittlich intelligent" einstuft sollte das hier mal gelesen haben  Dunning-Kruger-Effekt – Wikipedia


----------



## Gamer090 (27. August 2016)

*AW: Studie: Intelligente Menschen bleiben länger wach, Fluchen und sind unordentlich*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Nur was ist sehr? Ein IQ von 120 sollte heute für gut geförderte Schulabgänger das Ziel sein, ab 140 wird es dann interessant.
> 
> Mach einfach mal hier mit und werde Mitglied im Club:
> Mensa Online-Test - Mensa in Deutschland (MinD)


Werde ich später mal machen auch wenn ich Onlinetests nicht als richtige Tests für Intelligenz einstufe, gibt sehr viele im Netz. 



flotus1 schrieb:


> Wer sich selbst als "überdurchschnittlich intelligent" einstuft sollte das hier mal gelesen haben  Dunning-Kruger-Effekt – Wikipedia



Das ist natürlich auch eine Möglichkeit


----------



## Two-Face (27. August 2016)

*AW: Studie: Intelligente Menschen bleiben länger wach, Fluchen und sind unordentlich*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Werde ich später mal machen auch wenn ich Onlinetests nicht als richtige Tests für Intelligenz einstufe, gibt sehr viele im Netz.


Ich halte Intelligenztests generell nicht für richtige Tests für Intelligenz.


----------



## Captn (27. August 2016)

*AW: Studie: Intelligente Menschen bleiben länger wach, Fluchen und sind unordentlich*

Meines Wissens nach sind die auch nicht dafür gedacht, die "Intelligenz" eines Menschen zu bestimmen, sondern eher gewisse Kompetenzen und Fähigkeiten hinsichtlich spezifischer Aufgaben einzuschätzen.


----------



## Gamer090 (27. August 2016)

*AW: Studie: Intelligente Menschen bleiben länger wach, Fluchen und sind unordentlich*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich halte Intelligenztests generell nicht für richtige Tests für Intelligenz.



Auch wenn ich dir zustimme, irgendwie kommt man an den IQ Wert also ein bisschen "Sinn" müssen die Tests ja haben.


----------



## JoM79 (27. August 2016)

*AW: Studie: Intelligente Menschen bleiben länger wach, Fluchen und sind unordentlich*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Nur was ist sehr? Ein IQ von 120 sollte heute für gut geförderte Schulabgänger das Ziel sein, ab 140 wird es dann interessant.
> 
> Mach einfach mal hier mit und werde Mitglied im Club:
> Mensa Online-Test - Mensa in Deutschland (MinD)


79% richtig in 25 Minuten nachdem ich 26 Stunden wach bin.
Also ganz ok.
Mich nervt nur die 1, 0, -1, 0 Sache. 
Ich weiss irgendwo hat sich Antwort versteckt, aber ich komm einfach nicht mehr drauf.


----------



## Seabound (27. August 2016)

*AW: Studie: Intelligente Menschen bleiben länger wach, Fluchen und sind unordentlich*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Nur was ist sehr? Ein IQ von 120 sollte heute für gut geförderte Schulabgänger das Ziel sein, ab 140 wird es dann interessant.



Wow, ich wurde damals beim Berufsvorbereitungsjahr vom Arbeotsamt mit 95 oder 97 oder so getestet.


----------



## flotus1 (27. August 2016)

*AW: Studie: Intelligente Menschen bleiben länger wach, Fluchen und sind unordentlich*

Was soweit ich weiß ziemlich genau der Durchschnitt ist.


----------



## Two-Face (27. August 2016)

*AW: Studie: Intelligente Menschen bleiben länger wach, Fluchen und sind unordentlich*

Der Durchschnitt liegt bei genau 100, die IQ-Tests sind genau für diesen Wert ausgelegt, damit die Normalverteilung stimmt.


----------



## flotus1 (27. August 2016)

*AW: Studie: Intelligente Menschen bleiben länger wach, Fluchen und sind unordentlich*

So weit so gut, dennoch kommt es eben darauf an welche Gruppe zur Normierung herangezogen wird. Ist die Referenz für Deutschland die deutsche Bevölkerung selbst stimmt das natürlich.
Ist irgendwo festgelegt welche welche Stichprobe zur Normierung herhält?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. August 2016)

*AW: Studie: Intelligente Menschen bleiben länger wach, Fluchen und sind unordentlich*



Seabound schrieb:


> Wow, ich wurde damals beim Berufsvorbereitungsjahr vom Arbeotsamt mit 95 oder 97 oder so getestet.


Nimm diese Test nicht zu ernst. Man kann sie üben und damit extrem die Ergebnisse beeinflussen. Der Medizinertest zu meiner Schulzeit war nicht anderes. Einige bereiteten sich darauf wochenlang vor, andere ging hin und schrieben ihn. Eigentlich sind die Test so gedacht, dass man sie vorher gar nicht kennt und dann lösen soll. Viele kennen sie prinzipiell und die im Test verlangte Denkweise, dazu liegt in jedem Test der Schwerpunkt anders, mal mehr auf sprachlichen Fähigkeiten, mal mit Fokus auf dem Abstraktionsvermögen, mal 3D-Fähigkeiten etc. . Dazu kommt die Tagesform, auch das alleine bringt 20% Schwankung usw.

Mir fehlen in den Tests, um umfassend zu bewerten, musikalische Fähigkeiten und vor allem motorische, denn Begreifen heißt, etwas anzufassen und zu verstehen. Und der ganze Teil geht völlig unter.



flotus1 schrieb:


> Ist irgendwo festgelegt welche welche Stichprobe zur Normierung herhält?


Nein, meines wissen nicht wirklich, alleine schon das Alter ist entscheidend und müßte mit eingezogen werden.


----------



## Gamer090 (28. August 2016)

*AW: Studie: Intelligente Menschen bleiben länger wach, Fluchen und sind unordentlich*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Nur was ist sehr? Ein IQ von 120 sollte heute für gut geförderte Schulabgänger das Ziel sein, ab 140 wird es dann interessant.
> 
> Mach einfach mal hier mit und werde Mitglied im Club:
> Mensa Online-Test - Mensa in Deutschland (MinD)



11 Richtig  Ehrlich gesagt diese Aufgaben mit den Mustern sind totaler Schwachsinn und habe ich noch nie als logisch empfunden, die meisten dieser Aufgaben sind sehr seltsam.  
Dabei spiele ich seit Jahren Puzzlegames und Sudoku, also so doof kann ich wohl nicht sein


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. August 2016)

*AW: Studie: Intelligente Menschen bleiben länger wach, Fluchen und sind unordentlich*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Das wusste ich schon vorher das ich sehr intelligent bin





Gamer090 schrieb:


> 11 Richtig


Na, dann übe noch ein wenig, trink weniger und schlaf mehr 



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt diese Aufgaben mit den Mustern sind totaler Schwachsinn und habe ich noch nie als logisch empfunden, die meisten dieser Aufgaben sind sehr seltsam.


Die Aufgaben mit den Mustern sollen zeigen, ob Du Strukturen und Regelmäßigkeiten erkennst. Das sind typische Fähigkeiten, um in beliebigen Fehleranalysen Regelmäßigkeiten und Strukturen zu erkennen. Genau sowas benötigt der Arzt, der aus willkürlichen Informationen von Patienten Sinnvolles herausziehen muss, der Inschinör, der versthen muss, wann und warum Ausschuss produziert wird, etc. Auch für Handwerker sind es absolut notwendige Fähigkeiten, um Problem sinnvoll zu erkennen. 

Ich habe auch nur 22 der  Fragen richtig gehabt, hatte aber keine Lust, einige Strukturen waren mir zu klein, dass sehe ich nicht mehr und weiter bin mitte Fünfzig. Mit 16-20 war ich extrem fit in sowas, und motiviert...



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Dabei spiele ich seit Jahren Puzzlegames und Sudoku, also so doof kann ich wohl nicht sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Man kann das gut, was man trainniert, so einfach ist das. Es geht nicht um "doof" oder "schlau", sondern um des erkennen der eigenen Fähigkeiten. Typische Mensa-Mitglieder mit IQ über 140 lernen Sprachen wie Ungarisch, die eigentlich nicht zu lernen sind, in ein paar Wochen. Bei sowas z.B hätte ich immer völlig versagt, dagegen sind die kleinen Muster für mich sehr einfach. Bin ich jetzt "Trottel", weil ich keine Sprache in ein paar Wochen lerne? Ehrlich gesagt ist mir das egal, wichtig ist mir die Fähigkeiten zu haben um das zu bewältigen, was ich lösen muss. Für andere Aufgaben gibt es andere Menschen. Menschen zeichnen sich gegenüber den meinten  Tieren durch Arbeitsteilung aus und jede sollte das machen, was er gerne und gut kann. Das ist einfacher gesagt als getan, aber nur dann kommt man auch mit Freude durch ein Berufsleben. Wer danach schielt, was gut bezahlt wird  und sich verbiegt, um es zu machen, wird langfristig erhebliche Probleme bekommen.


----------



## Cleriker (28. August 2016)

*AW: Studie: Intelligente Menschen bleiben länger wach, Fluchen und sind unordentlich*

Wir mussten solch einen Test mal in der 9ten machen. Da kam ich auf 135. Eigentlich fand ich das gut, aber ab dem Moment meinte mein Lehrer mich strenger bewerten zu müssen. Das war gar nicht cool.


----------



## Gamer090 (28. August 2016)

*AW: Studie: Intelligente Menschen bleiben länger wach, Fluchen und sind unordentlich*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Na, dann übe noch ein wenig, trink weniger und schlaf mehr


Wie kommst du darauf das ich viel trinke??  War schon ein bisschen müde als ich diesen Test gemacht habe also mein Hirn wll nicht so wirklich überlegen  



Cleriker schrieb:


> Wir mussten solch einen Test mal in der 9ten machen. Da kam ich auf 135. Eigentlich fand ich das gut, aber ab dem Moment meinte mein Lehrer mich strenger bewerten zu müssen. Das war gar nicht cool.


Typisch Lehrer eben  Hatte damals den Test auch gemacht und hatte ohne mich anzustrengen 95 oder so ähnlich, hätte ich mich angestrengt dann wäre sicher ein besseres Ergebniss rausgekommen.


----------



## iGameKudan (28. August 2016)

*AW: Studie: Intelligente Menschen bleiben länger wach, Fluchen und sind unordentlich*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Selbstständiges  arbeiten und denken sollte auch in den Schulen von klein an vermittelt werden. Dies ist häufig nicht der Fall.  Und später im Berufsleben hat man dann Probleme.
> 
> 
> Kann auch einfach nur ein "Durchhänger" sein. Hatte ich früher als Jugendlicher auch und sogar kurzzeitig Nachhilfe in Mathe bekommen. Heutzutage fällt es mir leichter. Wobei ich aber in meinem Leben nie ein großer Mathefreund werde.



1) Naja, heute wird in der Schule gefühlt kaum noch selbstständig gearbeitet und gedacht. An meiner Berufsschule übertreiben die das mit verschiedensten Formen von Teamarbeit sogar so extrem, dass fast sämtliche Bewertungen von Google davon sprechen. Neben manchen Lehrern mit Autoritätsproblemen... 

2) Naja, mal sehen. Der Durchhänger ist schon etwas sehr lang... Und mittlerweile bin ich auch etwas frustriert.

 Ich hatte damals eigentlich sogar einen relativ guten MSA, besonders was die Prüfungsnoten angeht (eine 1 in Deutsch... hehe.). Trotzdem habe ich 2013 keine Ausbildung gefunden und wurde dann von der Arbeitsagentur in eine berufsvorbereitende Maßnahme gesteckt (was ich im Nachheinein schon irgendwie als Beleidigung ansehe...). 

14 sah es ähnlich mies aus, weswegen ich leider meine schulische Ausbildung begonnen habe. Was ich eigentlich unbedingt vermeiden wollte, weil ich schon mit dem MSA gemerkt habe, dass ich nur noch schwer für schulische Dinge zu motivieren bin - schlicht aus dem Grund, weil ich der Allgemeinheit der Schule wegen mich mit so vielen Dingen beschäftigen und Zeit opfern muss, die mir nix bringen und mich nicht interessieren. Besonders was Mathe und Physik angeht, was für mein anvisiertes Berufsfeld ja leider als so extrem wichtig angesehen wird - leider weniger der Inhalte wegen (die man eh vergisst), sondern der in den Fächern benötigten Fähigkeiten des logischen Denkens und der systematischen Lösung von Problemen.

Nun ist genau das eingetreten, was ich befürchtet habe: Meine Noten in Mathe und Physik sind deutlich schlechter geworden. Ich kann kaum noch Motivation für schwierige Dinge aufbringen, die ich als für mich nicht sinnvoll erachte und an denen ich mir die Zähne ausbeiße (besonders, wenn man dann doch wirklich mehrere Tage, Abende und Nächte für ne wichtige Mathe- oder Physikklausur gelernt hat und es trotzdem ne 4 oder 5 wurde...). 

Die allgemeine Motivation ist mittlerweile auch so stark gesunken, dass sich sogar Probleme in für mich eigentlich nicht schwierigen Fächern (ganz besonders Deutsch - die 4 war in meinen bisher 12 absolvierten Schuljahren die schlechteste Note die ich je in dem Fach kassiert habe...) ergeben. Einfach weil mir die Motivation fehlt.

Eine gewisse Unsicherheit bezüglich meiner beruflichen Zukunft hat sich bei mir auch mittlerweile eingestellt. Ich bin weder in den Fächern Mathe und Physik erfolgreich (nicht mal wenn ich dafür sogar lerne und mir dann Hoffnungen mache...), noch habe ich damals eine betriebliche Ausbildung gefunden. Ich bin jetzt im 3. Ausbildungsjahr, es steht ein zweimonatiges Praktikum an, dann habe ich noch wenige Monate Schule und dann stehen schon die Abschlussprüfungen an. Und aktuell weiß ich nicht, wie es danach weitergehen soll. Mein Fachabi steht auf der Kippe - und ohne Abi hat man es heute auf dem Arbeitsmarkt leider sehr schwer. Ich würde ja sogar noch eine betriebliche Ausbildung hinten dran hängen - leider braucht man für viele Ausbildungen in der IT-Branche (in denen man mit Netzwerken&Hardware zu tun hat...) ebenfalls ein Abi. 

Meine Motivation war mittlerweile sogar so in den Keller gesunken, dass ich mich schon nach zwei Ausbildungsjahren in einem völlig anderen Berufsfeld um eine Ausbildung beworben habe. Leider bin ich am Vorstellungsgespräch gescheitert... 

Erstaunlicherweise war ich bei öffentlichen bzw. staatlichen Firmen/Institutionen am erfolgreichsten. Bei den privaten Firmen sind die meisten Bewerbungen gänzlich gescheitert.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich werte es schon als Erfolg, wenn mein Azubi morgens pünktlich da ist, den ganzen Tag ohne Aussetzer atmet und nicht umfällt.  Kompliziertere Aufgaben wie Fegen oder Aufräumen nur unter strenger Beobachtung!
> 
> Irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl das heute in der Schule rein gar nichts mehr vermittelt wird. Eigenständige Problemlösung ist selbst für Azubis mit Abitur eine fast unlösbare Aufgabe.


Darf man fragen, was für ne Ausbildung der macht?
Wenn ich sowas aber höre, denke ich mir nur immer... "Da hat der Falsche die Ausbildung bekommen". 



flotus1 schrieb:


> Dass Gefühl habe ich auch das in der Schule heute nichts mehr vermittelt wird


Es wird einem eher immer mehr vermittelt. Blöderweise bleibt die Zeit für den Lernstoff die Gleiche... Und dann kommen eben noch Zeit- und Produktivitätskiller wie Teamarbeit ins Spiel, worauf mittlerweile sogar zu viel in der Schule gesetzt wird. Ergo kann einem Fach nicht mehr so viel Zeit gewidmet werden. 


Zum Test:
Ich liege da in dem Test bei 22 von 33 Punkten... Innerhalb von etwa 25-30 Minuten. Aber hey, ich hab den Test um halb 5 morgens gemacht...
Speziell bei den Aufgaben 3), 13), 15), 17), 20), 21) und 25) bin ich mir extrem unsicher. 


In der Schule wurde bei mir ein IQ von 114 gemessen.


----------



## JoM79 (28. August 2016)

*AW: Studie: Intelligente Menschen bleiben länger wach, Fluchen und sind unordentlich*

Das Problem an vielen Tests ist, das sich die Leute darauf vorbereiten.
Und viele Tests, gerade was Mathe angeht, funktionieren nur wenn du ne ordentliche Schulbildung hast.
Ne Reihe wie 1, 2, 3, 4 weiter zu vervollständigen sollte eigentlich für jeden machbar sein der bis 10 zählen kann.
Aber zB 65536, 256, 16 wird für die meisten ne unüberwindbare Hürde sein.
Deswegen finde ich Bilder meist besser, da es dabei meist nur darum geht zu erkennen, wie die logische Weiterentwicklung wäre. 
Ja ist bei Matheaufgaben auch so, aber du zB nie Binärzahlen gelernt hast, stehst du erst mal dumm da.


----------



## Gamer090 (28. August 2016)

*AW: Studie: Intelligente Menschen bleiben länger wach, Fluchen und sind unordentlich*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Aber zB 65536, 256, 16 wird für die meisten ne unüberwindbare Hürde sein.



65536/256=256; 256/16=16  Ok ich habe Taschenrechner benutzt ich gebe es zu 

Empfehle aber niemanden irgendwelche Tests sei es in der Schule oder sonstwo zu persönlich zu nehmen, schliesslich kommt es nur darau an das man im Leben vorwärts kommt und nicht wie gut man in einem Test abschneidet.


----------



## Cleriker (28. August 2016)

*AW: Studie: Intelligente Menschen bleiben länger wach, Fluchen und sind unordentlich*



JoM79 schrieb:


> .
> Aber zB 65536, 256, 16 wird für die meisten ne unüberwindbare Hürde sein.



Das ist ein so merkwürdiger Gedanke, darauf kam ich eben erstmal gar nicht klar. Naja, allein hier im Forum hat man mit speziell diesen Zahlen ja ständig zu tun.

IGameKudan,
Gute 60% deiner poste auf die och so stoße, Regen mich auf, aber... dafür fährst du meinen Respekt ein. Es zeugt von Charakterstärke so ehrlich über seine Schwächen/Hürden und Gedanken zu sprechen. Ich drücke dir beide Daumen für deine Zukunft, denke aber dass du auch so deinen Weg machen wirst. Wichtig ist, dass du dir nichts einreden lässt. 
Ich war schon immer ein Sturkopf und hasse es wenn man Dinge pauschalisiert. Ohne Abi bekommst du heutzutage doch keinen Job mehr. Willst du dich dein Leben lang krumm machen müssen um dass es dann am Ende des Monats trotzdem nicht zum Leben reicht? All diese Sprüche gingen mir so gegen den Strich, dass ich mitten in der zehnten eigenständig beschlossen habe, einen Hauptschulabschluss zu machen und mich dann hoch zu arbeiten. Nur um es all den Besserwissern zu zeigen. Meine Lehrer, mein Vater, Meine Freunde, alle haben mich für irre abgestempelt. Ich hab dann eine handwerkliche Ausbildung gemacht, ein Jahr im Job gearbeitet, dann Weiterbildung mit Fachabitur und dann mehrere Fortbildungen und Fachqualifikationen. Tja und irgendwann hab ich richtig was zu sagen gehabt, mehr Freiheiten und mehr Gehalt als die Besserwisser erarbeitet. Eigentlich nicht, da mir das alles komplett ohne lernen gelungen ist. Mein Ego hat mir das lernen untersagt. Ist aber auch extrem schwierig sich zu sowas zu motivieren, wenn man es wirklich nie musste. Die Bücher fürs Fachabitur und für den Maschinenbau Bereich liegen noch immer eingeschweißt im Schrank. Ich habe immer nur dem Unterrichtenden zugehört und dann war Feierabend. Hausaufgaben habe ich zuletzt in der fünften Klasse gemacht. Ich schweife ab. Jedenfalls hab ich irgendwann trotz Hauptschulabschluss und Techniker einen Prof. Dr. Ing. abgelöst. Wisst ihr was das Ergebnis war? Keiner der Besserwisser hat die Leistung anerkannt und meinen ich hätte ja nur Glück gehabt und erzählen weiterhin dass man ohne Guten Abschluss ja nichts wert sei. Unglaublich! Das bringt mich täglich auf die Palme. Dabei waren es gerade meine besonderen Eigenschaften die mich so gut gemacht haben. Echt irre.


----------



## the_leon (28. August 2016)

*AW: Studie: Intelligente Menschen bleiben länger wach, Fluchen und sind unordentlich*



JoM79 schrieb:


> 65536, 256, 16


...4;2;1,414 (Wurzel 2)

und so weiter...

Das gegenteil: 2,4,16,256,65536,4294967296 dürfte hingegen für weniger Leute ein Problem sein


----------



## Gamer090 (28. August 2016)

*AW: Studie: Intelligente Menschen bleiben länger wach, Fluchen und sind unordentlich*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Das ist ein so merkwürdiger Gedanke, darauf kam ich eben erstmal gar nicht klar. Naja, allein hier im Forum hat man mit speziell diesen Zahlen ja ständig zu tun.
> 
> IGameKudan,
> Gute 60% deiner poste auf die och so stoße, Regen mich auf, aber... dafür fährst du meinen Respekt ein. Es zeugt von Charakterstärke so ehrlich über seine Schwächen/Hürden und Gedanken zu sprechen. Ich drücke dir beide Daumen für deine Zukunft, denke aber dass du auch so deinen Weg machen wirst. Wichtig ist, dass du dir nichts einreden lässt.
> Ich war schon immer ein Sturkopf und hasse es wenn man Dinge pauschalisiert. Ohne Abi bekommst du heutzutage doch keinen Job mehr. Willst du dich dein Leben lang krumm machen müssen um dass es dann am Ende des Monats trotzdem nicht zum Leben reicht? All diese Sprüche gingen mir so gegen den Strich, dass ich mitten in der zehnten eigenständig beschlossen habe, einen Hauptschulabschluss zu machen und mich dann hoch zu arbeiten. Nur um es all den Besserwissern zu zeigen. Meine Lehrer, mein Vater, Meine Freunde, alle haben mich für irre abgestempelt. Ich hab dann eine handwerkliche Ausbildung gemacht, ein Jahr im Job gearbeitet, dann Weiterbildung mit Fachabitur und dann mehrere Fortbildungen und Fachqualifikationen. Tja und irgendwann hab ich richtig was zu sagen gehabt, mehr Freiheiten und mehr Gehalt als die Besserwisser erarbeitet. Eigentlich nicht, da mir das alles komplett ohne lernen gelungen ist. Mein Ego hat mir das lernen untersagt. Ist aber auch extrem schwierig sich zu sowas zu motivieren, wenn man es wirklich nie musste. Die Bücher fürs Fachabitur und für den Maschinenbau Bereich liegen noch immer eingeschweißt im Schrank. Ich habe immer nur dem Unterrichtenden zugehört und dann war Feierabend. Hausaufgaben habe ich zuletzt in der fünften Klasse gemacht. Ich schweife ab. Jedenfalls hab ich irgendwann trotz Hauptschulabschluss und Techniker einen Prof. Dr. Ing. abgelöst. Wisst ihr was das Ergebnis war? Keiner der Besserwisser hat die Leistung anerkannt und meinen ich hätte ja nur Glück gehabt und erzählen weiterhin dass man ohne Guten Abschluss ja nichts wert sei. Unglaublich! Das bringt mich täglich auf die Palme. Dabei waren es gerade meine besonderen Eigenschaften die mich so gut gemacht haben. Echt irre.



Respekt wie du das geschafft hast 



the_leon schrieb:


> ...4;2;1,414 (Wurzel 2)
> 
> und so weiter...
> 
> Das gegenteil: 2,4,16,256,65536,4294967296 dürfte hingegen für weniger Leute ein Problem sein



Ich habe als Ergebniss 16 angegeben, tja, war wohl falsch


----------



## JoM79 (28. August 2016)

*AW: Studie: Intelligente Menschen bleiben länger wach, Fluchen und sind unordentlich*



the_leon schrieb:


> Das gegenteil: 2,4,16,256,65536,4294967296 dürfte hingegen für weniger Leute ein Problem sein


Ich war da komplizierter, denke bei solchen Zahlen immer sofort an Binärzahlen.
Ändert aber nichts am Ergebnis.
Aber das ist normal, 234897+98538975 kriegen die meisten relativ schnell hin, aber 876386752-781876421 da hörts dann auf.


----------



## flotus1 (28. August 2016)

*AW: Studie: Intelligente Menschen bleiben länger wach, Fluchen und sind unordentlich*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Es wird einem eher immer mehr vermittelt. Blöderweise bleibt die Zeit für den Lernstoff die Gleiche... Und dann kommen eben noch Zeit- und Produktivitätskiller wie Teamarbeit ins Spiel, worauf mittlerweile sogar zu viel in der Schule gesetzt wird. Ergo kann einem Fach nicht mehr so viel Zeit gewidmet werden.



Was du da von mir zitiert hast war eine scherzhafte Anspielung auf den Vorposter


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. August 2016)

*AW: Studie: Intelligente Menschen bleiben länger wach, Fluchen und sind unordentlich*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Nur was ist sehr? Ein IQ von 120  sollte heute für gut geförderte Schulabgänger das Ziel sein, ab 140 wird  es dann interessant.
> 
> Mach einfach mal hier mit und werde Mitglied im Club:
> Mensa Online-Test - Mensa in Deutschland (MinD)





> Sie haben 25 von 33 Fragen richtig beantwortet


In 15 min... War recht einfach dieser Mensa Test.  Manche Aufgaben sind aber nicht wirklich logisch, da muss man die Lösung frei interpretieren. 



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Darf man fragen, was für ne Ausbildung der macht?
> Wenn ich sowas aber höre, denke ich mir nur immer... "Da hat der Falsche die Ausbildung bekommen".


Kfz-Mechatroniker


----------



## JoM79 (28. August 2016)

*AW: Studie: Intelligente Menschen bleiben länger wach, Fluchen und sind unordentlich*

Wenn der so einfach war, wieso dann keine volle Punktzahl?


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. August 2016)

*AW: Studie: Intelligente Menschen bleiben länger wach, Fluchen und sind unordentlich*

Weil manche Sachen einfach unlogisch sind.


----------



## flotus1 (28. August 2016)

*AW: Studie: Intelligente Menschen bleiben länger wach, Fluchen und sind unordentlich*

Oder erscheinen sie nur unlogisch wenn man nicht das nötige Rüstzeug hat um sie zu lösen...


----------



## JoM79 (28. August 2016)

*AW: Studie: Intelligente Menschen bleiben länger wach, Fluchen und sind unordentlich*

Nein, das kann nicht sein.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (28. August 2016)

*AW: Studie: Intelligente Menschen bleiben länger wach, Fluchen und sind unordentlich*

Warum sollten manche Aufgaben unlogisch sein?
Ich hab den Test nicht gemacht sondern nur mal drüber geflogen, aber es stimmt wenn man jetzt der absolute Depp in logischem Denken ist, aber dafür lernt man chinesisch in einer Woche ( ÜBERTREIBUNG!!! ) oder hat ein extrem gutes fotografisches Gedächtnis kommt das dort nicht ans Tageslicht. Der ist halt schon speziell auf einen Bereich zugeschnitten.

geht ja auch gar nicht anders wie soll man das auch messen?

Auch wenn man davor einen ähnlichen Test gemacht hat und dort zum Beispiel ganz schlecht abgeschnitten hat und jetzt macht man den hier dürfte einem das auch schon einiges an Punktzahl mehr bringen, weil man weiß worauf es ungefähr ankommt und was die typischen Lösungswege sind. Es ist einem nicht mehr völlig unbekannt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. August 2016)

*AW: Studie: Intelligente Menschen bleiben länger wach, Fluchen und sind unordentlich*

Manche Aufgaben haben mehrere Lösungen, aber nur eine ist die "richtigste". Dann muss man überlegen welche Möglichkeit richtiger und wohl so vom Erfinder gemeint ist.

Ich könnte auch ganz locker eine Logikaufgabe machen, die so schwer ist, das sie nicht mal ein Supercomputer lösen kann. Bei den Aufgaben waren ja keine festen Regeln definiert, also kann man so viel interpretieren, wie man meint.


----------



## flotus1 (29. August 2016)

*AW: Studie: Intelligente Menschen bleiben länger wach, Fluchen und sind unordentlich*

Hmmm...
Ein Test soll die Intelligenz messen. Dafür müssen Aufgaben so gestaltet werden dass manche leichte rund manche schwerer zu lösen sind. Je nachdem wie viel "Intelligenz" vorhanden ist. Wären alle Aufgaben von jedem schaffbar oder gänzlich unlösbar könnte der Test nichts messen.
Was ist also wahrscheinlicher:
A: die Aufgaben sind unlogisch gestellt und somit nicht eindeutig lösbar. Das Ergebnis des Intelligenztests ist dadurch mehr oder weniger zufällig
B: die Aufgaben sind tatsächlich selektiv

btw: das ist eine rhetorische Frage, bitte nicht Antworten 
Ach ja, Aufgaben die für keinen Supercomputer der Welt lösbar wären arbeitet jeder von uns ab noch bevor er morgens das Haus verlässt. Ich weiß nicht ob man sich darauf etwas einbilden muss


----------



## Gamer090 (29. August 2016)

*AW: Studie: Intelligente Menschen bleiben länger wach, Fluchen und sind unordentlich*

Stimmt, eigentlich ist das menschliche Hirn der Leistungsfähigste Computer der Welt, er steuert den ganzen Körper und noch viel mehr


----------



## LastManStanding (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Studie: Intelligente Menschen bleiben länger wach, Fluchen und sind unordentlich*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Hi zusammen
> 
> Ihr bleibt länger wach, flucht oft und seid unordentlich? Laut einer Studie seid ihr damit intelligent, warum? Wer in einer Minute die meisten Schimpfwörter nennen kann, Achtung NICHT hier im Forum!, der schneidete in Intelligenztests auch besser ab.
> Das mit dem länger wach bleiben kommt daher das viele bekannte Persönlichkeiten wie Barack Obama und Elvis Presley, eher Nachtaktiv sind oder waren und das Unordentliche kommt daher, das man mehr Zeit hat für andere Dinge im Kopf als aufzuräumen.
> ...



jaaaaaaaaaa. Ich wusste es der Intelligenztest in Mathe und Naturwissenschaften vor ein Paar Jahren hat mit 136 IQ doch nicht ganz versagt.Mein Verstand wird in Zahlen gemessen..wo ist der Hamster?
Unordentlich bin ich ehr nicht unbedingt ..Chaotisch Strukturiert, könnte man sagen


----------

